# Falsche Eingabe über try-catch abfangen



## hweil (10. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einer Schleife die richtige Eingabe mittels Scanner über try-catch erzwingen.

Leider lande ich mit dem folgenden Listing bei falscher Eingabe in einer Endlos-Schleife

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class CFehler {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		double a=0 ;
		boolean fehler = true;
		Scanner taste = new Scanner(System.in);
		while(fehler)
		{
			try{
				System.out.println("Eingabe");								
				a = taste.nextDouble();				
				fehler = false;
			}
			catch(Exception e){
				System.out.println("Fehler");
				fehler = true;				
			}			
		}
		System.out.println("a=" +a);
	}
}
```
Was mache ich hier falsch ?

Danke schon mal.

Helmut


----------



## André Uhres (10. Jan 2009)

Nach dem Fehler liest du keine Eingabe mehr:

```
taste = new Scanner(System.in);
```


----------



## hweil (11. Jan 2009)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nach dem Fehler liest du keine Eingabe mehr:
> 
> ```
> taste = new Scanner(System.in);
> ```



Danke Dir

Helmut


----------

